# What is it ???



## ronhalling (Nov 12, 2013)

Hey Guys and Gals, I was trawling through FB a couple of days ago and came across this pic and everyone trying to tell everyone else what it was in their hmmmm expert opinions, some of the opinions were: Scrubby, Diamond, Jungle, King Brown (had to laugh about that 1). I did not comment but i thought it might have been a big Coastal, the area it was stated to be from was The Sunshine Coast. What do you Guys and Gals say.  .......................Ron


----------



## sd1981 (Nov 12, 2013)

Scrubby... Head shape, pattern, colouration and size are my reasons for forming my "expert opinion" lol


----------



## Obywatel_Snejk (Nov 12, 2013)

Scrub to me.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Nov 12, 2013)

Definitely a scrubby.


----------



## thomasssss (Nov 12, 2013)

100% scrub , you can see his blue doctors uniform in the bush just behind him , must of just knocked off


----------



## Bushman (Nov 12, 2013)

Looks like a Scrub Python based on size, pattern, colouration and head shape.


----------



## chimerapro (Nov 12, 2013)

As I commented on the pic "Morelia kinghorni to be exact Australian scrub python"


----------



## butters (Nov 12, 2013)

Scrub python although I doubt it's really the sunshine coast unless someone has lost one in the area.


----------



## ronhalling (Nov 12, 2013)

Ok thanks to all who have commented, Scrubby it is, it is amazing to me sometimes how wrong i can be, "i thought i was right once but it turned out i was wrong again"  ......................Ron


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Nov 12, 2013)

From that photo I still think it could be either but I do lean strongly towards a Scrub Python. The sheen from the top of the head would indicate it has the enlarged head shields of a scrubby rather than the small fragmented head scales of a carpet. The perspective with people behind it makes t look larger than it is, but it is still very large snake, probably too long for a carpet. Apart from that, I am happy to go with those who are more experienced. So wild Sunshine Coast it is not. 

Ron, shall we take it in turns wearing the cone with the “D” on it in the corner?

Blue


----------



## RedFox (Nov 13, 2013)

My first thought was, hey that looks like the smithfield trails (Bike trails in north Cairns). My second thought was that is a scrubby.


----------



## butters (Nov 13, 2013)

Looks like " wait a while" palm in the background too which would put it in north Queensland somewhere.


----------



## mattG (Nov 13, 2013)

i wish these were on the sunny coast..


----------

